# Social anxity.... It ruined my life!!!



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello allI am the one that I had started to have the panic disorder since 1996. And it took me a long time to figure out after I decided to meet psychologist. At the first time the doctor gave me the anti depession and xanax. It works at that time because I feel like i can release from the unencape jail. About a year now my panic disorder is controable but it develop to be the social anxity!!! My symtom such as hand shaking and the worst thing is "hard tongue". It made me unable to speak or speak but sound like a fool. It is getting worse now when I have to gp for the job interview and I really ashame that I can not speak and request to leave. Please give me the way to escape from this pain.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Maybe you need your meds adjusted. Possibly up the dosage, or maybe the doc can try you on something different.


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank for your advice. But it is quite hard to deal with my social anxity. Just like yesterday job interview I took 0.5mg xanax 8 pills but it doesnot help me at all!!!


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

My doctor put me on a Wellbutrin,Cymbalta, Zyprexa cobo for depression. It really helped my anxiety and gave me self confidence.


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh really!!! I think I need to meet the doctor for an advice.When I have the job interview it seem like I feel all the thing I said is wrong!!!So what should I do especially with the strict interviwer.


----------

